# What is the purpose of Toro's drum auger?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Many, if not all? Of Toro's 2 stage snowblowers have what I'm calling a drum auger, a large cylinder that the auger blades are attached to rather than the smaller hollow "pipe". Why? Is there an advantage?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Some previous opinions on the drum auger-

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...sion/54434-toro-powershift-augers-design.html


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

Here's another one: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/86273-auger-design.html

It seems that the drum auger helps limit the amount of snow that gets drawing in, preventing clogging and overloading.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I thought it was their take on the Archimedean screw . . . The center section is not that efficient as compared to the outer section, thus the drum in the center section.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

I remember when they introduced the 'drum' auger. They claimed it reduced clogging.

Thumper


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

I agree with what's said about. 
These machines still rule. 
Can't be a wussy to muscle these around day after day. 
Still love this 1132. 









Sent from my shed!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I think Archimedes owned a Toro, because look at this design for a pump that he came up with back in about 250 B.C. . . . :wink:











It's even painted black :icon_smile_big:

there are some university papers, etc on the web that talk about design optimization of the inner cylinder (i.e. drum) radius versus the outer radius of the screw.

Just wondering if Toro was thinking along those lines with their drum auger . . . :icon-shrug:


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

The drum makes it more like a positive displacement pump, so in theory the rate of snow being brought to the impeller is more constant. The solid but varying consistency of snow makes this more or less relevant but I can see that the drum could somewhat optimize and regulate the flow rate. It appears to be a cost vs real benefit thing.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Never had a complaint with my toro with the drum auger. I can't say if it's any more or less effective then an open center ribbon auger.

Doesn't look as cool though.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Also, the more standard augers with just the blades, being about 3" in width, really does not move any more snow, it just allows the snow to be pushed in through the auger blades due to the forward motion of the machine. 

The Toro drum design forces the snow into the blades which then move the snow to the center of the machine where the impeller takes it.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Had a peek at those posts about the drum, as I was not sure if it was as efficient to move that snow as competitors. I do understand that the purpose of the drum is to limit in some way the amount of snow to the back impeller not to overwhelm the blower. I am looking at either an old toro or ariens (bugget). I thought that people were hung to the brand or how strong it was built. Saw a video of powershit toro vs latest Ariens vs Husqvarna. and toro was not bad.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

...added bonus, no shear pins to break or replace.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

aldfam4 said:


> ...added bonus, no shear pins to break or replace.


??? In a video i did see how to replace shear pins in a drum auger. 






This guy is a small engine mechanic, I have watched lots of video from him. I like the way he works, good maintenance and no unnecessary steps, and to the point.

So check this out, and tell me what you think.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

On the same note lol Tomato tomatto


----------

